# Ryley's Run 2007



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Great! Thanks! This is such a wonderful event!


----------



## MyDoggie (Dec 14, 2006)

Steve,

Several dog events have used My Doggie Says... as a door prize, raffle prize, or, in one case, as an essay prize. Let me know if you would be interested.

Regards,


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I attended the Albany event last year and Oakly and I had a great time and got to meet some CG forum members. Looking forward to this years event. There was even talk of a Maine base Ryleys Run. 

Any news on the new Ryleys website?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob, the website should be up sometime this weekend. Kelly had a death in her family so that is what the delay was. 
As for the run in Maine, that has to wait until next year. Linda is definitely going to do one next year but with her new job, she is so busy, she said she will wait and take a week's vacation next year to get it ready.
As for the one in Albany?? You will be getting a brochure in the mail very soon since you were here last year. I am going to be sending them out very soon. Just got them all done along with the posters last night. 
Hotel rates will even be better this year. Once again, gas cards for travelers will be given out. So all is going along right on schedule and prizes for the raffle are even more and better than last year. So we are getting there. And this year, we are adding more items to the goodie bags. For example, Ryley note paper and Ryley Run pens as well as other items including sample bags of different brands of dog food. Also this year, we may have some venders. Honest Kitchen and Pedigree are two who are very interested. We also have Nutro interested. Its still early so we will see what happens. But we want to really make it something special once again this year. 
June 23 for both Albany and Steve and Sharon are doing one in Sacramento the same day. They had their meeting last night and I am sure with those two in charge out there, things are moving right along.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just to add to the list for the goodie bag, CHAT members who came last year and are coming this year, will have note paper of their golden in the package with Ryley. I took some of the best photos of your dogs and made them into note paper. My avatar has the one I chose for Brinkley since she loves doing that in the snow. LOL!!!
Also the quilt is coming along quite nicely. Just will be asking for photos sometime in the next few weeks. 
I will be updating from time to time as to what is new right up until race time. As with last year with Rascal Flatts playing in concert the night before Ryley's Run, we have another concert the night before Ryleys Run. I will let people know as it gets closer. I will be given six tickets as comp. but if others want them, that are coming, you can let me know, and I know that the Arena will work with me on it. I know that the people who went last year from Ryleys Run to Rascal Flatts truly enjoyed the concert. So again, I will update as time goes on.:wavey: :bowl: 
If anyone would like brochures before the website goes up, please feel free to PM me with your address and I will be more than happy to send one to you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

A good time was had by all!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sacramento update*

Sharon and I met Sunday and things are starting to gell real well. American River College will be the site of the event and we'll be starting just about the time that Donna and NY finish. We have all the entry forms already going out and have gotten interest from local runners clubs to support us. Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue has signed on as the "mother ship" and Sharon has vast amount of experience with them. Both Donna & Sharon are cut from the same cloth---it's all about the dogs. We're in the middle of raffle prize "hunting" and things are going good on that end. All the local vets and different pet hospitals are getting pretty much on board for help advertising the event. Homeward Bound's annual reunion picnic is the next day so everybodys planning a weekend with their puppers. Will make a point of letting people know who the major contributers are here in CA so members can say thanks to them. Anyone in NorCal that needs entry forms pm me and I'll get you some.

Ryley's Run 2007 - BE THERE!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

For those of us that may not be able to attent we expect to see many pictures from those of you that do attend the various Ryley Runs. This way we can live vicariously through your pictures......


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> For those of us that may not be able to attent we expect to see many pictures from those of you that do attend the various Ryley Runs. This way we can live vicariously through your pictures......


I'm fortunate enough to be able to attend the NY Ryley's Run this year. :woot2: I promise to take LOTS of pictures while I'm there!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Its for a wonderful cause and rescues are going to benefit greatly from this. Last year, I started this because of one dog in Florida and my goal was to get five this year. We have four so far with a possibility of two more and we have two more scheduled for next year. So it is catching on. The ultimate goal is to make Ryleys Run as big as the Race for the Cure. I talked to Nancy in Texas and she told me they started very small with one race. I look at that now twenty five years later and say maybe. The goal is to end abuse and abandonment and educate the public about animal rescue. People are coming on board. Sponsors are jumping on board. The need and the interest is there. I have people emailing me for brochures and have a few PM's today and I will mail those out. The web site I was told about an hour ago will be up and running by Friday. So when you go to either www.ryleysrun.com coming soon! or www.ryleysrun.org coming soon!, it will take you to the same place.
Last year we had people come from Canada, Maine, Conn. Mass. New Jersey and Watertown as well as the Capital District. This year, we have that same group as well as people coming from Illinois, Michigan, Florida, Tenn. and maybe even South Carolina and West Virginia. So the event is having an impact nationwide. That is the goal. 
There are quite a few people who can answer any questions for anyone interested in going. Kimm, MaggiesMom, Gracies Mom, Oakly's Dad, Angel Kody, and even though she was not there last year, Flamingo Sandy can answer questions for you. 
I would love to have as many people as possible attend. It will be a fun weekend. Thanks everyone for the support.:bowl:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh man, I'm going to be busy! 

Last year's event was wonderful. Even my DH enjoyed himself and we don't go very many places. Not only did we help one of the rescues, but we met wonderful forum members with whom we built a lifetime friendship.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I attended last years Ryley's Run with Jester and my hubby. It turned out to be one of our most memorable weekends! I got to meet great new friends who, along with this experience, really opened my eyes and my heart to the importance of rescue. I am so looking forward to this summer's Ryley's Run to see the friends made last year and hopefully meet some new ones! We had a blast at the hotel with the dogs and during the run/walk and hubby and I were the lucky ones who got to go to the Rascal Flatts concert while everone else puppy-sat Jester for us! Donna did a fantastic job and really went above and beyond to make everyone feel special and welcome! Mark June 23, 2007 on your calendar and plan to attend this year if you can!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

And thanks to Cindy's hubby, I won the quilt! 

Thank you Larry!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I may go*

but just for the day. I wish I could be in more than one place at a time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jud said:


> but just for the day. I wish I could be in more than one place at a time.



Please attend! It's a wonderful event. You have the choice of East Coast or West Coast this year! This is very exciting!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just an update. Honest Kitchen, Frosty Paws, and Milkbone have all signed on to be sponsors this year. So there will be extra products in the goodie bags this year along with hopefully a donation for Dirk's. Purina already was a sponsor since last year and will be again this year.
We are waiting to hear from more companies but those are some who have signed on thus far. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Kimm,*

It would really be nice to meet you and others. If I go, I will definitly go to the New York one and sleep at my daughter's home which I think is under 2 hours away. I also look forward to playing with the baby. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you order candles not found in the store but in the catalogue?
I am interested in the "Fireside" candles.


----------

